# Jobs in Germany: Help



## vin2win

Hello Guys

I was searching for a job in Germany from last 2 months.
I am getting many rejection e-mails quoting that "Despite your qualifications, unfortunately we cannot short list you for the position."

When I sent my CV in English in non-German style, I wasn't getting any replies.
When I started sending CV in German in German style, I am getting rejection e-mails. 

I am down a lot and confused what to do? :fingerscrossed:

Can anyone please let me know what's wrong with what I am doing?


----------



## James3214

Well, it makes sense, but it's difficult to comment further without knowing what you are looking for, what qualifications, work experience and German language skills you have. Without the last two, it's going to be difficult. Did you get a job seekers visa?


----------



## vin2win

Hello James3214

Please find the details below.

Current : Software Engineer with 2+ yrs experience (JAVA/J2EE)
Looking for : Software Engineer
German: Pursing A2
Visa: No I am trying from India only, No job seekers VISA.


----------



## MrTweek

> Visa: No I am trying from India only, No job seekers VISA.


And that's the main reason for getting rejected. Companies are not too keen on hiring someone who is far away.
It makes the whole process more complicated and lengthy for them.
Unless you have some special skill that they desperately need, they won't invite you for an interview from that far away.


----------



## ines2013

jvinil said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> I was searching for a job in Germany from last 2 months.
> I am getting many rejection e-mails quoting that "Despite your qualifications, unfortunately we cannot short list you for the position."
> 
> When I sent my CV in English in non-German style, I wasn't getting any replies.
> When I started sending CV in German in German style, I am getting rejection e-mails.
> 
> I am down a lot and confused what to do? :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Can anyone please let me know what's wrong with what I am doing?


Hi jvinil,

did you have your german CV and application letter checked by a native speaker or s.o. with german language abilities on a native speaker level? If there were mistakes (grammar, wrong wording) left that usually causes the application to be rejected very fast. 
Some other ideas are:
- were you able to show that you meet the requirements expected in the job add (did you state the projects you worked on, the part you did in a project and how that experience is going to be an asset to their projects as well)
- did you state why you want to work for their specific company - what makes you interested in them specifically ---> with that said it goes that you need to adjust your CV and application letter with every job application you send out- find out from the job add what seems most important to the company and stress out that you can offer that
- do you have some experience with handling clients (e.g. IT-consulting)? This might give you an edge against all others who only 'do the coding'
- It may be that 2,5 years of experience is still too little for companies to decide to hire you without having spoken with you in person (not via video interview), you might want to add to your application that you are willing to do a job interview in person at their local site in Germany. If companies aggree to meet you then - arrange several job interviews within a few weeks (sort of doing a job parcours). With this it should be easy to get a visa to come to Germany. (Job seeker or business Visa) 
- I think Java is one of the widest spread programming languages and you'll have plenty of competition on it - maybe consider learning another programming language 

Anyway - don't wory, I'm sure your job prospects will rise with the years of experience you gain in your field. If anyhow possible try to diversify - see if you can get some consulting experience, maybe take over project management responsibilities - with that you'll do fine in most parts of the world


----------



## vin2win

MrTweek said:


> And that's the main reason for getting rejected. Companies are not too keen on hiring someone who is far away.
> It makes the whole process more complicated and lengthy for them.
> Unless you have some special skill that they desperately need, they won't invite you for an interview from that far away.


Hello Tweek

Thanks for the reply.But there are some people whom I have met online managed to get Jobs in Germany being in India. They said they have applied through these Job portals only.


----------



## vin2win

ines2013 said:


> Hi jvinil,
> 
> did you have your german CV and application letter checked by a native speaker or s.o. with german language abilities on a native speaker level? If there were mistakes (grammar, wrong wording) left that usually causes the application to be rejected very fast.
> Some other ideas are:
> - were you able to show that you meet the requirements expected in the job add (did you state the projects you worked on, the part you did in a project and how that experience is going to be an asset to their projects as well)
> - did you state why you want to work for their specific company - what makes you interested in them specifically ---> with that said it goes that you need to adjust your CV and application letter with every job application you send out- find out from the job add what seems most important to the company and stress out that you can offer that
> - do you have some experience with handling clients (e.g. IT-consulting)? This might give you an edge against all others who only 'do the coding'
> - It may be that 2,5 years of experience is still too little for companies to decide to hire you without having spoken with you in person (not via video interview), you might want to add to your application that you are willing to do a job interview in person at their local site in Germany. If companies aggree to meet you then - arrange several job interviews within a few weeks (sort of doing a job parcours). With this it should be easy to get a visa to come to Germany. (Job seeker or business Visa)
> - I think Java is one of the widest spread programming languages and you'll have plenty of competition on it - maybe consider learning another programming language
> 
> Anyway - don't worry, I'm sure your job prospects will rise with the years of experience you gain in your field. If anyhow possible try to diversify - see if you can get some consulting experience, maybe take over project management responsibilities - with that you'll do fine in most parts of the world


- Yes I have my German CV and cover letter reviewed by native Germans.
- May be the other points are more difficult to answer, only a prospective employer can give some feedback about that.


----------



## James3214

jvinil said:


> Hello Tweek
> Thanks for the reply.But there are some people whom I have met online managed to get Jobs in Germany being in India. They said they have applied through these Job portals only.


And do you know what they did that you have or have not done or did they have other skills? Java is really in demand at the moment not just in Germany but everywhere, so there must be something in your application that is putting them off?


----------



## vin2win

James3214 said:


> And do you know what they did that you have or have not done or did they have other skills? Java is really in demand at the moment not just in Germany but everywhere, so there must be something in your application that is putting them off?


Hi James3214

You might be correct. As from a software engineer view my profile looks good, because I get a lot of calls from Indian companies for the same profile but not from Germany. I am quite confused now.


----------



## James3214

Which portals are you using? Did you try the Govt. site for employment which has a list of current vacancies. Admittedly these are only aimed at EU residents but you can see the companies recruiting and contact them directly?
Job Listings (EU) - Make it in Germany
You need to make your application stand out, and it's very important that you can show your understanding of German and also a bit about the company you are applying to as well.


----------



## vin2win

James3214 said:


> Which portals are you using? Did you try the Govt. site for employment which has a list of current vacancies. Admittedly these are only aimed at EU residents but you can see the companies recruiting and contact them directly?
> Job Listings (EU) - Make it in Germany
> You need to make your application stand out, and it's very important that you can show your understanding of German and also a bit about the company you are applying to as well.


Hello James

I used monster and other Job portals earlier, and always got rejections.
Just from last one week I started applying to Job Listings (EU) - Make it in Germany Jobs. Yesterday I got a call from Germany, but the person was speaking in German very fast and I couldn't understand. I am just A2 pursuing. So I felt very down yesterday. 

But I didn't concentrate on this point of making my profile outstanding for every employer. From now onwards I will do that.


----------



## James3214

jvinil said:


> Hello James
> 
> I used monster and other Job portals earlier, and always got rejections.
> Just from last one week I started applying to Job Listings (EU) - Make it in Germany Jobs. Yesterday I got a call from Germany, but the person was speaking in German very fast and I couldn't understand. I am just A2 pursuing. So I felt very down yesterday.
> 
> But I didn't concentrate on this point of making my profile outstanding for every employer. From now onwards I will do that.


Well, at least you are getting phone calls now! so just try and improve your German. Good luck and let us know how you get on.


----------



## vin2win

James3214 said:


> Well, at least you are getting phone calls now! so just try and improve your German. Good luck and let us know how you get on.



Hello James3214

Just out of curiosity I want to update you all.
I got an e-mail yesterday, saying that they are interested in my CV and requested a call back.
I just called them and they said we are looking at your CV currently and we have forwarded in to the technical department and as soon as they get a feedback they will inform me and conduct some interviews through Skype.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## liju84

jvinil said:


> Hello James3214
> 
> Just out of curiosity I want to update you all.
> I got an e-mail yesterday, saying that they are interested in my CV and requested a call back.
> I just called them and they said we are looking at your CV currently and we have forwarded in to the technical department and as soon as they get a feedback they will inform me and conduct some interviews through Skype.:fingerscrossed:




Hi jvinil,

Congrats on getting the call...I am also planning to apply for job from India..can you let me know how you are pursuing the German course is it online ?.Any recommended portal? Also whether translating the Cv is mandatory? Where did you get it translated?


----------



## vin2win

liju84 said:


> can you let me know how you are pursuing the German course is it online ?
> Any recommended portal?
> Also whether translating the Cv is mandatory?
> Where did you get it translated?


- I am pursuing german from Goethe Institute, and I have in-house classes in my company as it is a German company (not interested in revealing)
- There are many. I have a big list. The best one is German Courses | DW.DE
- It is recommended to have your CV in German, improves your chances of selection.
- I took help from some native Germans online.


----------



## vin2win

Hello All

Its time for some suggestions.
I have a Skype Interview on July 31st.
Can anyone help me with suggestions regarding the interview?
It's a very small company with 30 people and the panel is the COO and CEO.
Job description: Senior Software Engineer (Java/J2ee).

I would appreciate your responses and advices. But don't make me demotivate till the interview date as it's a very long way to go. :fingerscrossed:

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## likith_jogi

try to be cool bro. you are already panicking. it will be same interview as we attend a telephonic interview, but u can see there faces  

be prepared for this questions:

why are you applying for this job?
why are you applying job in germany instead of applying in india?

-
Likith


----------



## ines2013

jvinil said:


> Hello All
> 
> Its time for some suggestions.
> I have a Skype Interview on July 31st.
> Can anyone help me with suggestions regarding the interview?


Hi jvinil,
congrats on the interview. That's really great news. For the interview content, my guess would be that's it's not much different from what a phone interviewer in India would ask you. Make sure you know your own Resume quite well as you'll probably have to explain your experiences you mentioned in it (no news in that . 
Usually interviews in Germany end with the question if you have any further questions on the company or the position. It's good to have a question prepared (can be anything - their company culture, traveling to work ... just s.th. you are interested in) - having a question shows that you are really interested in the company. - If you asked lots of questions earlier, this last one is not neccessary.

Wish you all the best for the interview. Pls let us know how it went.
Ines


----------



## id.avinash

jvinil said:


> Hello All
> 
> I have a Skype Interview on July 31st.


Only suggestion is try to be honest about everything you answer and show how you are different from others. That should be enough


----------



## vin2win

Hello Dear friends

I had just completed my Interview with a start-up in Germany.

The most scariest thing for me was I have no idea whether they are going to start it in German or English. Thankfully, they started it in English.  I was delighted.

The interview went on like this--

1. The CEO gave a brief introduction about their company.
2. Then he asked to "say about yourself", as usual.
3. I started it from my Engineering bachelors -> masters -> my current company.
4. Where do you see yourself in next 5-10 years?
5. Then the CTO took the chance asking about, what you have done as a Software Engineer?:ranger:
6. I have explained everything I have don till date.
7. Have you done some bla bla bla... programming before, which is in the job description?
8.Then again CEO took the chance and asked about my experience of Intercultural diffs with Germany and India? ( My research helped me a lot)
9. Most important one and the terrible one I was afraid. Can you speak a little bit in Deutsch? 
Oh my god, I donno how I managed it and approx I spoke for 2 minutes. Ufffff...Alas.. I felt like I crossed the hurdle..
10. Overall, the CEO took hold of the complete interview to extract everything out of me.
11. At the end they gave the chance to me to ask "If any questions for us"?
12. I posed all my questions to them and asked how long this overall process would take?
13. They answered, "It would take approximately 1 month. We have to interview few more candidates in line, we shortlist from them, then we are going to have 2 more rounds more of technical and team management(which will include a test) and only then they would take a decision on finalizing the candidate."

That's it ... This is how my first interview went. Overall I felt it went well from my side.
Hopefully waiting for an answer in the next few weeks.:fingerscrossed:

Thanks for all your support guys. There are few more companies who had responded positively but didn't committed to any interview dates. Waiting anxiously for a response from them...... :fingerscrossed:

Regards
The desperate Job aspirant.


----------



## new2thissite

I was told to check with StepStone as a friend of mine was hired through that site. I wish you good luck in your search.


Finden Sie Ihren Job bei der Jobbörse StepStone
Jobbörse StepStone: Jobs und Stellenangebote

53.662 Jobs in Deutschland


----------



## likith_jogi

Congratss jvinil,

All the best for ur future interview.

what is Intercultural diffs with Germany and India

what did u speak in Deutsch? actually they should have asked you to speak in german right 

-
Likith


----------



## vin2win

Hello Guys,

Just to update you the progress after a long time.
I had attended multiple interviews from over this period, and all of them were start-ups only.

I was made an offer but with a very low salary of 40000 Euros per annum. That's too less for my experience and qualifications. I am seriously disappointed by this.

Currently I donno what to do, after struggling with a couple of interviews till final round it was the only one company that offered me a job.
I visited Germany 3 times till now for a short business trip, so I know how the lifestyle and expenses will be.

Can some one suggest what to do? I do not want to change my job again after going there even because that would look negative in one's career path.


----------



## visanj

Even I noticed in multiple forums that companies are offering max of 45~50 euros even for 6 yrs exp person in IT but not in demanding skillsets. Even I'm curious how they are accepting the offer considering the high income tax rates

Do you have hadoop/big data skills? I heard that Java with hadoop skillset is drawing much attention nowadays


----------



## vin2win

visanj said:


> Even I noticed in multiple forums that companies are offering max of 45~50 euros even for 6 yrs exp person in IT but not in demanding skillsets. Even I'm curious how they are accepting the offer considering the high income tax rates
> 
> Do you have hadoop/big data skills? I heard that Java with hadoop skillset is drawing much attention nowadays


Hi visanj

No, I am not a big data developer. I am a pure Java j2ee developer/ Springs etc.
And FYI I haven't yet accepted the offer. The benefit that they are looking is for cheap labor, mentioning language is a barrier for Indians. In my case I have completed till A2. Even though I got such a bad pay. Mostly only startups are interested in recruiting people from other countries as per my experience.


----------



## beppi

€40k/year (or €3000/month, plus bonus) is a normal salary for a relatively fresh (2 years work experience) software developer. Honestly, I find this offer generous, considering that you are foreigner (= more formalities and administrative work, higher risk you'll leave again soon, less language abilities and cultural assimilation).


----------



## vin2win

beppi said:


> €40k/year (or €3000/month, plus bonus) is a normal salary for a relatively fresh (2 years work experience) software developer. Honestly, I find this offer generous, considering that you are foreigner (= more formalities and administrative work, higher risk you'll leave again soon, less language abilities and cultural assimilation).


Hi beppi,

I agree with you to some extent. But don't you think this is less for a 2.9 years experienced Software Engineer in Germany according to the Federal Employment Agency. How to find out whether I am being paid less than the minimum salary or not?


----------



## beppi

There is no minimum salary for IT people, allowed is anythin both parties agree to.
Only some professions (e.g. construction) have minimum salaries, and they are low - usually at or below €10/hour.


----------



## vin2win

Hi Beppi,

Thanks for the valuable information. 
Can you please answer the following queries below pertaining to the Employment VISA (EU Blue card) application?

1.Once I apply for the EU Blue card is it possible to accept an offer from an another company, being in India?I am asking this because I am waiting for decisions from few other employers.

2. Will the company name printed on the Visa?

3. My German language qualification is A2. Is this sufficient to get a VISA?


----------



## Ulmo123

Hey guys I have one question.

How i can find job in restaurant business as chef? there is any portal I can search job on?

Thanks


----------



## MrTweek

Yeah, 40K p.a. is above average for an IT graduate. 3 years of experience can get you 50K or more, but only if you have an outstanding CV. There are enough IT people in Germany that companies are not desperate. Hiring a foreigner always has some drawbacks, mainly the visa paperwork and language issues. Most companies will only do that if they get anything special in return, so I think either extremely specialised skills that are hard to find or - especially when talking about startups - cheaper labour.

I would even go for the 40K. It still a salary that you can live a decent life on and still far more than people in most other industries get.
Do this for 2 years, gain experience, get fluent in German, get better visa conditions and it'll be much easier to climb the career ladder then.

It's not like you can just rock up, get hired and make heaps of money immediately.
Migrating takes time, probably everywhere in the world.


----------



## visanj

MrTweak is right. Migrating takes time. You first accept the offer, apply EU Blue Card, work there for 3 yrs, once you get PR then you can jump for much higher package

There are many people trying to get into Germany from India but not getting even interview calls. You are in a much better position when compared


----------



## Nononymous

Ulmo123 said:


> Hey guys I have one question.
> 
> How i can find job in restaurant business as chef? there is any portal I can search job on?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## beppi

Sorry, as a native German I am not familiar with visa rules, nor do I know what A2 means. Maybe somebody else will answer you?


----------



## vin2win

MrTweek said:


> Yeah, 40K p.a. is above average for an IT graduate. 3 years of experience can get you 50K or more, but only if you have an outstanding CV. There are enough IT people in Germany that companies are not desperate. Hiring a foreigner always has some drawbacks, mainly the visa paperwork and language issues. Most companies will only do that if they get anything special in return, so I think either extremely specialised skills that are hard to find or - especially when talking about startups - cheaper labour.
> 
> I would even go for the 40K. It still a salary that you can live a decent life on and still far more than people in most other industries get.
> Do this for 2 years, gain experience, get fluent in German, get better visa conditions and it'll be much easier to climb the career ladder then.
> 
> It's not like you can just rock up, get hired and make heaps of money immediately.
> Migrating takes time, probably everywhere in the world.


Hi Mr.Tweek

Thanks for a very detailed reply. It was very convincing. 

Right now I just got a number from them saying 40k per annum, and I would like to know how are the taxes there, and exactly how much comes into my hand.
1. What will be the rent expenses?
2. What will be the expenses for food and travel?

On top of this I would also try to negotiate with the employer regarding the salary. Just to try some luck.


----------



## ALKB

jvinil said:


> Hi Beppi,
> 
> Thanks for the valuable information.
> Can you please answer the following queries below pertaining to the Employment VISA (EU Blue card) application?
> 
> 1.Once I apply for the EU Blue card is it possible to accept an offer from an another company, being in India?I am asking this because I am waiting for decisions from few other employers.
> 
> 2. Will the company name printed on the Visa?
> 
> 3. My German language qualification is A2. Is this sufficient to get a VISA?




1.) Any job change within Germany during the first two years has to be approved by the Federal Agency of Employment. You cannot accept a Blue Card job in a different EU country during the first 18 months in your German job.

2.) It doesn't look like it would be but it refers to further information contained in the card holder's passport, so it might well be mentioned there.

3.) A2 would be fine for the initial Visa ( I don't think German language skills are actually a requirement for the visa) but you will need B1 or above to get a long term residence permit after 21 or 33 months (depending on circumstances). Also, A2 will not be enough to follow conversations and such, so it would be a good idea to keep studying German.


----------



## beppi

jvinil said:


> Right now I just got a number from them saying 40k per annum, and I would like to know how are the taxes there, and exactly how much comes into my hand.
> 1. What will be the rent expenses?
> 2. What will be the expenses for food and travel?


Obviously, your expenses will depend on many factors that I don't know, but generally EUR600-1000/month per person is a good guide for a simple lifestyle. This does not include rent (Which can vary from EUR200/month for a sublet room in a smaller town to EUR2000 for a luxury apartment in a city), travel and any luxuries (Indian food is not cheap!).
Taxes and compulsory deductions depend on your personal situation, and generally take 30-50% of your income.


----------



## FutureNomad

jvinil said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Just to update you the progress after a long time.
> I had attended multiple interviews from over this period, and all of them were start-ups only.
> 
> I was made an offer but with a very low salary of 40000 Euros per annum. That's too less for my experience and qualifications. I am seriously disappointed by this.
> 
> Currently I donno what to do, after struggling with a couple of interviews till final round it was the only one company that offered me a job.
> I visited Germany 3 times till now for a short business trip, so I know how the lifestyle and expenses will be.
> 
> Can some one suggest what to do? I do not want to change my job again after going there even because that would look negative in one's career path.


Mate, take it!

You're a foreigner (who they have to organise paperwork for) who speaks little German, you're not in a position to be picky. 

Take the job and work hard for a few years, then you can start looking for much higher paying jobs. By then your German will be a lot better, you'll have experience working for a German company, and you'll also probably be eligible for residency - this is when you can start asking for the big money!


----------



## lzzjp

My friend, I've seen may Indians in Japan and basically all of them are working in the same area as you.
Why don't you try applying for some jobs in Japan as well?!
I've seen many jobs ads offering visa for those with experience and skills you have.
And payment, well, it's pretty HIGH.


----------



## vin2win

lzzjp said:


> My friend, I've seen may Indians in Japan and basically all of them are working in the same area as you.
> Why don't you try applying for some jobs in Japan as well?!
> I've seen many jobs ads offering visa for those with experience and skills you have.
> And payment, well, it's pretty HIGH.


Hi lzzjp

Thanks for the suggestion. But there are some obligations for me to work in Japan.
- Language ( I do not have any idea)
- Fitness ( I have never been there, and I am not sure whether I fit with the conditions there. Weather, food etc.)
- No intercultural experience etc.

Comparing all of the above, Germany is comfortable for me.


----------



## lzzjp

jvinil said:


> Hi lzzjp
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion. But there are some obligations for me to work in Japan.
> - Language ( I do not have any idea)
> - Fitness ( I have never been there, and I am not sure whether I fit with the conditions there. Weather, food etc.)
> - No intercultural experience etc.
> 
> Comparing all of the above, Germany is comfortable for me.


Regarding language, English usually is the only requirement to work with programming. Weather is nice, very hot summer. But I understand you, the cultural point is a big deal. So, good luck with Germany, indeed it is an amazing place to live!


----------



## vin2win

Hello Guys...

Hope everyone are doing fine.
I had a discussion with the prospective employer just recently and it was very sad for me to know the details about salary & benefits:

Salary : 40 k per annum, No extra paid vacation, No Bonus (Employer: Its a startup and they don't have so much money)
Relocation allowance: No
Temporary accommodation: Not aware ( Employer: We will think about this )
Travel allowance ( from INDIA to GERMANY ) : No
VISA process: I have to do
Language allowance: Not aware ( Employer: We will think about this )

After knowing their answers I was in a complete dilemma, because I have never heard of someone not even providing relocation allowance. 

I am thinking to apply for some more companies.


----------



## beppi

They obviously offer you the same as they would give a local new hire.
And as I said for that it is an o.k. package, probably more than a foreigner can usually hope for.
Why should they give you more? Are you worth more than a local, or do you have special skills that nobody else has?



jvinil said:


> Salary : 40 k per annum, No extra paid vacation, No Bonus (Employer: Its a startup and they don't have so much money)


This must be a misunderstanding: A minimum of four weeks (24 days at 6-day-workweek, or 20 days at 5-day-workweek) of paid vacation is required by law. Most employers give six weeks.
Variable bonuses are uncommon in Germany.


----------



## likith_jogi

beppi said:


> Sorry, as a native German I am not familiar with visa rules, nor do I know what A2 means. Maybe somebody else will answer you?



Hi Beppi,

A2 is level of speaking.
We have to clear B1 exam to get pr.

we have different levels. A1 A2, B1 B2 and C1 C2.

you can check here. 

Our learning system - Course levels - Goethe-Institut


----------



## vin2win

*Job offer withdrawn*

Guys,

Unfortunately even my offer was withdrawn.
That stupid employer said it would be a risk for them to recruit me from foreign country after conducting 3 interviews. Said it is ok. Somehow managed to pull me down to his salary benchmark and when we had started the VISA talks he had shown me a middle finger.

For all of you folks.. I just keep the translated version of his conversation here.. The original mail was written in German.
"
_Good day Mr. XXXXXXXXXXXX

please excuse my late reply!

Unfortunately, I could only put together last week with my boss to discuss your application.

I must disclose that I have not managed to convince my boss from a job you will unfortunately.

Our senior management prefers another candidate, because they are granted the extra effort and the risk in a job of yours is too big.

I'm very sorry, and I want to apologize to you for my refusal since we were already very far in our conversations.

Please do not take the rejection personally. She is alone on the situation!

I wish you on your way to find a job in Germany quite a lot of success. I am sure you will succeed. 
"_

I want to kick him.. but I can't do anything.:bolt:

Still I keep trying...


----------



## James3214

Sorry to hear that jvinil, especially as you were so far down the line. At least it looks like you got a lot further that most, so at least take heart from that and don't give up. Hope you can find something soon.


----------



## vin2win

Sure James3214,

Thanks for you words. Right now I am like a burning fire down from the heart, so desperate to find a job soon in germany and shoot a mail to the one who rejected me after promising me an offer.

What say you guys?

Crazy corporate world. Anything can happen.


----------



## James3214

It's not easy to get a job in Germany, but you just need patience and by getting as far as you did, proves that there are opportunities there and there are employers interested in you. I know there are plenty of jobs with your skills and experience out there, it's just a question of perserverence and making yourself stand out from the crowd. Learning German is the key and using German to google can reveal other opportunities that the rest of the world just can't see. Think outside the box as we say.


----------



## vin2win

Hello Guys,

Can anybody provide this information for me asap.
A start up in Berlin is not aware of the process it has to do to get me.
Can some one please let me know what all an employer has to do from his side tp get the employee there?
ASAP again..
Thanks in advance..


----------



## beppi

They should ask the Arbeitsamt (department of labour, which issues the work permit) and the Auslaenderamt (department of foreigner affairs, which issues the residency permit) for the required procedures.


----------



## expatgal

*Burning Bridges*



jvinil said:


> Sure James3214,
> 
> Thanks for you words. Right now I am like a burning fire down from the heart, so desperate to find a job soon in germany and shoot a mail to the one who rejected me after promising me an offer.
> 
> What say you guys?
> 
> Crazy corporate world. Anything can happen.


Jvinil, you did get a ways in your search. Persevere and your wish will happen. Learn how to communicate in German....do the best you can, and then somemore.

Don't shoot a mail to the one who rejected you, ok? We have a saying here, don't burn bridges behind you....
You never know when you may need or meet the person again in a profession or personal manner.


----------



## vin2win

beppi said:


> They should ask the Arbeitsamt (department of labour, which issues the work permit) and the Auslaenderamt (department of foreigner affairs, which issues the residency permit) for the required procedures.


Thanks beppi, can you give me the links of these departments, so that it will be easy for me.


----------



## beppi

Every town has its own office of the Arbeitsamt and Ausländeramt, so there are hundreds in Germany. Your counterparts certainly know, or have ways to find out, which one is in charge of their location.


----------



## vin2win

expatgal said:


> Jvinil, you did get a ways in your search. Persevere and your wish will happen. Learn how to communicate in German....do the best you can, and then somemore.
> 
> Don't shoot a mail to the one who rejected you, ok? We have a saying here, don't burn bridges behind you....
> You never know when you may need or meet the person again in a profession or personal manner.


Thank you expatgal. I won't. It's past for me now. I wanted to share with the people what happened with me.


----------



## vin2win

beppi said:


> Every town has its own office of the Arbeitsamt and Ausländeramt, so there are hundreds in Germany. Your counterparts certainly know, or have ways to find out, which one is in charge of their location.


Hi beppi,

I found the contacts of Berlin and forwarded to the company. Let us wait & watch what happens:fingerscrossed:


----------



## vin2win

*Found my job*

Dear Germany Job aspirants,

Finally here is some good news. 

Persistent determination paid off.:flame: Of-course nothing good comes easy.
Fall seven times, stand-up eight.:lock1:

I had applied through many job portals. 
The one I recommend is the official Jobbörse website (its my personal view)
Because among all the calls I got this is the one which I got most calls from.

And from monster I only got callshone: from consultants, and later all are rejections from employers.

My job hunt story is like this::smow:

Nov 2013 - Informal approval - Denied later 
Jan 2014 - Formal approval with offer letter - Denied after negotiation (Startup tried to exploit) 
Mar 2014 - Formal approval from an MNC (Better than the earlier two)

The last interview was like this.
Screening/HR round in Feb - Passed (Both in German & English)
Technical round in Mar - Passed
Personal round in Germany(Live Test + Behavioral) :fingerscrossed:- Of course passed and then the discussion reg. the contract

Finally everything went well and I came back to India with the offer letter.
And applied for work permit. Here you can read my work permit story.http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...ork-permit-processing-time-3.html#post3549874

All the best guys. :thumb:


----------



## ashwin_srao

Hi Jvinil,
I am Ashwin, also from Bangalore, currently in Germany with Job-seeker visa. I also have 3 years of work experience in JAVA and J2EE. Did not manage to get a job until now Can you please me send your CV and Cover letter. Probably I could use to improve my resume please.

Hoping to hear from you,

Thank you,
Ashwin


----------



## vin2win

ashwin_srao said:


> Hi Jvinil,
> I am Ashwin, also from Bangalore, currently in Germany with Job-seeker visa. I also have 3 years of work experience in JAVA and J2EE. Did not manage to get a job until now Can you please me send your CV and Cover letter. Probably I could use to improve my resume please.
> 
> Hoping to hear from you,
> 
> Thank you,
> Ashwin


Hi ashwin_rao,

Its great to see atleast one guy who crossed the border with a job seeker visa.
Sorry to say that I cant send you my resume. But i want to tell you that i used the europaas format which was very easy and helpful.

https://europass.cedefop.europa.eu/editors/en/cv/compose

Tip: Just download and keep the XML version also with you, so that it becomes easier for you later to upload and edit the CV.

I wish you all d best.


----------



## ashwin_srao

Could you give me your contact number please, you could send me PM now...

Thanks
Ashwin


----------



## vin2win

Hi guys,

what things need to be planned when moving to Germany?
Regarding Living and working


----------



## beppi

vin2win said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> what things need to be planned when moving to Germany?
> Regarding Living and working


Basically, there are a few things to consider/prepare before moving to Germany:
1. Visa: Ask at the embassy which kind of visa is suitable for your case and what the procedures are for applying. Do not come without an appropriate long-term visa, as most short-term ones cannot be converted (which means you have to leave Germany again and apply for the long-term visa in your home country).
2. Accommodation: Finding a rental apartment takes about 3 - 4 months and is not normally possible (neither advisable) from abroad. Thus arrange temporary accommodation for the initial months. Also keep in mind that furnished apartments are rare and expensive in Germany.
3. Job: It is not advisable to arrive in Germany without job and hoping to one while here. Try harder to find one before coming!
4. Finances: Living in Germany isn't cheap, especially for a foreigner with special requirements. Also consider that you will have big initial outlays (e.g. rental deposit, furnishings, etc.) before you will be able to save enough to cover these. Thus bring along EUR4000-8000 (for a single person, more as a family) to cover these!


----------



## vin2win

beppi said:


> Basically, there are a few things to consider/prepare before moving to Germany:
> 1. Visa: Ask at the embassy which kind of visa is suitable for your case and what the procedures are for applying. Do not come without an appropriate long-term visa, as most short-term ones cannot be converted (which means you have to leave Germany again and apply for the long-term visa in your home country).
> 2. Accommodation: Finding a rental apartment takes about 3 - 4 months and is not normally possible (neither advisable) from abroad. Thus arrange temporary accommodation for the initial months. Also keep in mind that furnished apartments are rare and expensive in Germany.
> 3. Job: It is not advisable to arrive in Germany without job and hoping to one while here. Try harder to find one before coming!
> 4. Finances: Living in Germany isn't cheap, especially for a foreigner with special requirements. Also consider that you will have big initial outlays (e.g. rental deposit, furnishings, etc.) before you will be able to save enough to cover these. Thus bring along EUR4000-8000 (for a single person, more as a family) to cover these!


1. Done
2. Done - Temporary residence
3. Done
4. Done - I will get salary after the first month. So 1000 would be Ok.

Thanks for d reply beppi


----------



## beppi

vin2win said:


> 4. Done - I will get salary after the first month. So 1000 would be Ok.


This might be enough for the first month food and daily living expenses, but not for rental deposit (three months rent are common as deposit), furnishings and other initial expenses (transport monthly ticket, various new accounts and memberships, etc.).
As I said, better bring EUR4000 - it will be gone faster than you can imagine!


----------



## smahs

Wow, a great post! Vin2win, your story should inspire a lot of people. 

Btw, if you have not already flown off, do reconsider your decision of coming with just a 1000 euros. 

And yes, if you are not already aware, do not use torrents to download copyrighted electronic media in Germany!


----------



## vin2win

smahs said:


> Wow, a great post! Vin2win, your story should inspire a lot of people.
> 
> Btw, if you have not already flown off, do reconsider your decision of coming with just a 1000 euros.
> 
> And yes, if you are not already aware, do not use torrents to download copyrighted electronic media in Germany!


Hi smahs,

I have some friends in Germany, who can support if I am really in need of something. Thanks for the suggestion. I do not know that we should not use torrents in Germany.


----------



## vin2win

A great thanks to everyone who supported me in this journey. 

I moved to Germany and its already more than 6 months here. I am now well integrated into the environment and feeling great here. It seemed to be a great barrier in the beginning but now I feel more comfortable. 

Now I knew a lot more details about the salaries offered in different parts of Germany. What's can be a best negotiation? Quality of life etc.:bathbaby:

Folks let me know if you need any help. Good luck and I wish you a great going.


----------



## klove

vin2win said:


> A great thanks to everyone who supported me in this journey.
> 
> I moved to Germany and its already more than 6 months here. I am now well integrated into the environment and feeling great here. It seemed to be a great barrier in the beginning but now I feel more comfortable.
> 
> Now I knew a lot more details about the salaries offered in different parts of Germany. What's can be a best negotiation? Quality of life etc.:bathbaby:
> 
> Folks let me know if you need any help. Good luck and I wish you a great going.


Hi vin2win,
Congrats on landing a job in Germany.

Few specific questions:
1. Did you spend 6 months in Germany on Job seeker visa or was the time spent in India itself?

2. What are the job prospects in Software QA especially in Embedded Systems.

3. Did you translate your english CV in German while applying?

Thanks


----------



## vin2win

klove said:


> Hi vin2win,
> Congrats on landing a job in Germany.
> 
> Few specific questions:
> 1. Did you spend 6 months in Germany on Job seeker visa or was the time spent in India itself?
> 
> 2. What are the job prospects in Software QA especially in Embedded Systems.
> 
> 3. Did you translate your english CV in German while applying?
> 
> Thanks


I answer it inline

1. Did you spend 6 months in Germany on Job seeker visa or was the time spent in India itself?
No, I applied directly from India. It has been 6 months that I joined my new job in Germany.

2. What are the job prospects in Software QA especially in Embedded Systems.
Very good. Check here http://www.make-it-in-germany.com/en/for-qualified-professionals/working/job-listings

3. Did you translate your english CV in German while applying?
It is very important in Germany that you prepare the CV according to German standards. A one page resume is given least importance. Yes I translated to German. For preparing CV in german standard. Check this https://europass.cedefop.europa.eu/editors/en/cv-esp/upload


----------



## abhisheks

Hi,
My name is Abhishek, currently in US from past 3 years. I may want to come back to India or look out for other option in or outside India. I have long 15 years of experience in Unix. Before thinking about moving/planning to Germany, I wanted to know scope in Unix admin field, salaries, savings and lifestyle of Germany. Since you are already there and have done enough research to know in and out of that country, would you able to help me ?
I am not in stage to take chance or risk, so wanted to be definite before planning my further life and career. I would really appreciate if you can guide me on this. Basically, I would like to know, if staying half distance to India will benefit me or not, as of now I am in US.
Thanks
Abhishek


----------



## esumitkumar

Hi vin2win 

Really inspired by ur german story..I always want to move to my dream country Germany..right now I have started language skills using duolingo.com..Big fan of German band Rammstein...so love Germany...I have 10 yrs of IT exp in testing ..working as a test lead ..Could you give me some advice how to find work in Germany

1. How much of German language level is good
2. List of websites to be used for applying testing jobs ?

Overall hows the market for testing jobs there ?

Regards
Sumit


----------



## vin2win

esumitkumar said:


> Hi vin2win
> 
> Really inspired by ur german story..I always want to move to my dream country Germany..right now I have started language skills using duolingo.com..Big fan of German band Rammstein...so love Germany...I have 10 yrs of IT exp in testing ..working as a test lead ..Could you give me some advice how to find work in Germany
> 
> 1. How much of German language level is good
> 2. List of websites to be used for applying testing jobs ?
> 
> Overall hows the market for testing jobs there ?
> 
> Regards
> Sumit


Hi Sumit

1. How much of German language level is good
Don't think about the level. Move higher as high as you can. I would language is just an additional skill. I recommend you complete atleast till B1. Nevertheless there are people who are working without A1 level and people who are unable to find a job even when are at C1. So just do it.
2. List of websites to be used for applying testing jobs ?
Most of the websites contains listings of all specializations. Start with make it in germany, monster, xing, experteer, linkedin, jobbörse


----------



## esumitkumar

Thanks..so after finding job did u applied for blue card in India itself or got a work permit of Germany ?


----------



## vin2win

esumitkumar said:


> Thanks..so after finding job did u applied for blue card in India itself or got a work permit of Germany ?


Two step process

1. Apply for a work permit in India.
2. Contact the auslanderbehorde in Germany where you live and apply for a blue card if you qualify for it.


----------



## rohm

Hi, Is any German Language certificate needed for job seeker visa? can a person with elementary German knowledge apply for this visa?


----------



## vin2win

rohm said:


> Hi, Is any German Language certificate needed for job seeker visa? can a person with elementary German knowledge apply for this visa?


Find here the checklist for job seeker visa. http://www.india.diplo.de/contentblob/4060726/Daten/4215627/jobseeker.pdf

Note: They do not exclusively specify for a German language certificate for job seeker visa. Nevertheless it is a plus if you have it. According to me going with a job seeker visa is bit more complicated and expensive.


----------



## klove

vin2win said:


> Find here the checklist for job seeker visa. http://www.india.diplo.de/contentblob/4060726/Daten/4215627/jobseeker.pdf
> 
> Note: They do not exclusively specify for a German language certificate for job seeker visa. Nevertheless it is a plus if you have it. According to me going with a job seeker visa is bit more complicated and expensive.


Did you apply for JSV or got the job directly without it?


----------



## rohm

Thanks, What is your estimation of cost of living in Germany for 6 months without job?


----------



## vin2win

klove said:


> Did you apply for JSV or got the job directly without it?


I got job directly. No JSV?


----------



## vin2win

rohm said:


> Thanks, What is your estimation of cost of living in Germany for 6 months without job?


Atleast 500 euros per month.


----------



## beppi

vin2win said:


> Atleast 500 euros per month.


Plus rent, maybe.
The official survival minimum (poverty level) is around €700/month for one person.


----------

